# cat thought to be 8weeks pregnant but not getting fat



## meeks (Apr 30, 2009)

have a house cat, because she was always a bit skittish i put off having her spayed because it would mean a bus journey to a vet and she is very rarely on heat and while I was pregnant wasn't on heat at all (must be in tune with me), moved to a house 10 months ago I put in a cat flap as I have a neutered cat who goes out but everynight I lock the flap up, one morning I noticed the cat flap had been forced open (how I do not know) and subsequently Ive realised my poor little cat is pregnant. she was last on heat the 1st and 2nd week of March her nipples are large and pink, she is eating more and nesting but is not really putting weight on and she has always been a very small skinny cat so not much room for kittens to manouvre, she leaps about on top of the wardrobe runs up and down the stairs like she's possessed and is as agile as a cat her age should be but not a cat about to give birth. I thought it could be a phantom pregnancy but she should have had another heat cycle if that was the case. Has anyone had a cat who has given birth to healthy kittens and they have not put any weight on or shown outward signs of pregnancy

I don't need to be told that having kittens is wrong, I do know this is a very bad situation to put my cat through, but whatever the inevitabillity the kittens will be at good homes or staying with me and she will be spayed ASAP.


----------



## Angeli (Jun 2, 2008)

She probably is pregnant as most of the signs are there, pinking up, increased appetite etc, not all pregnant cats are huge though, some of my girls dont put on lots of weight.

Other signs are restlessness and trying to get into awkward spaces, she will be looking for a place to have her kittens so you will need to think about providing her with a birthing box now so that she can get used to it (she will have other ideas on that though).

Also you should feel some movement when you gently lay your hand on her sides, a fluttering or a little kick. 
Perhaps if you're not sure she is then you should take her along to your vet to confirm.


----------



## meeks (Apr 30, 2009)

I have two birthing areas arranged, my big cat decided one would be his new bed and the other she refuses to go in, worried that her choices arn't too sensible on a shelf five foot up and on top of the wardrobe, I hoped she would get too large to get up into these places and I want her where I can be there to help if need be, I'm finding this more fretful than when I was waiting for my labour!!


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

If, for arguements sake, she mated on the 12th March (2nd week of March) she would be due on the 15th May - so still 2 more weeks to go. 

If she mated on the 4th March she would be due on the 7th May.

I'd get her to a vets and have her checked over - it may be a phantom or at least you would know.


----------

